# Does your planted tank smell very strong?



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

I recently started a planted tank and it has made my room smell very strong and my wife does not like it. I have never had this issues with saltwater and wondered if this was normal. I believe my culprit may just be the java moss but wanted to see if strong smell is normal to planted tanks.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

hmm you shouldn't be smelling it. Something is off if you are. You might have some blue green algae going on, that stuff smells very strong.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

A UV might help, if you have one


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmm I have been struggling with blue green algae. Hopefully that is the issue and I can find a way to defeat it.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cyanobacteria/blue-green algae has a VERY strong grassy/earthy odor to it. That's likely where it's coming from.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

jmf3460 said:


> hmm you shouldn't be smelling it. Something is off if you are. You might have some blue green algae going on, that stuff smells very strong.





Centromochlus said:


> Cyanobacteria/blue-green algae has a VERY strong grassy/earthy odor to it. That's likely where it's coming from.


+1, BGA reeks!

OP, bump up your NO3, and short term you can spot dose with H2O2 up to 3ml/gal to kill the BGA.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

adding an airstone helps with BGA also. Cyanobacteria is caused by stale stagnant water so anything to battle against this ie more flow, bigger and more frequent water changes, turn up your filter output if you can etc.

also like they said ethromycin helps but there are other non chemical methods. easiest for me is a UV sterilizer.


----------



## Mrnbo (Dec 18, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> adding an airstone helps with BGA also. Cyanobacteria is caused by stale stagnant water so anything to battle against this ie more flow, bigger and more frequent water changes, turn up your filter output if you can etc.
> 
> also like they said ethromycin helps but there are other non chemical methods. easiest for me is a UV sterilizer.


My tank smells kinda like a pond. It's not overpowering, just when I open up the top and have my face right over it. I have java moss and and some algae in there as well.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not have a canister filter so the UV I do not believe is an option. Erythromycin is prescription only right? My LFS has a product called blue-green algae remover would that work?


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

UVs usually only work on algae that is in the water, like that which would cause green water. You might wait a while if you expect it to do something for BGA.

H2O2 and antibiotics can work and some have had good success with a total blackout, but there are mixed results there. 

If the smell is bothering put some carbon in your filter and it will be gone in a day or two. None of my tanks have a smell. I have 5 in one room and smell-wise you wouldn't know it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As mentioned, BGA has a very strong, pungent odor to it.

A planted aquarium has little to no smell; it is kind of like a bag of potting soil.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Did I miss tank size and size and type of filter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Well, I've noticed that if the substrate has a lot of junk in it and it gets disturbed, it can sometimes make a sulfery smelly...which I think might be a sign of your substrate going anaerobic but don't quote me on that.

I know with me, I have a really bad smell when I open my tank...but that's just because food likes to get wet and caught between the glass and the top and no one thinks to wipe that off for weeks on end :S


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aquaticz said:


> Did I miss tank size and size and type of filter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 gallon aqueon evolve running filter floss and purigen.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I have 3 open topped tanks in a 9X12' room and you wouldn't know there were aquariums in it. It's probably the BGA or some source of decay.

Erythromycin is in API Maracyn (not the 2 - just plain Maracyn). You can buy erythromycin cheaper on e-bay or at http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/products.html - EM-pro is $16.80 plus shipping there. People struggle with BGA and eventually wind up treating the tank. Might just cut to the chase and do the dosing...


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

My LFS had a product called blue-green algae removal. I treated tank last night. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

may we ask what maintenance schedule you are on. if you have that much gunk in your gravel, more than the plants can use you are doing two things, over feeding and not doing enough cleanings.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not feed as I did not have any fish. I believe the BGA hitch hiked in on a huge ball of Java moss then exploded in my tank as it was cycling. Now that the tank has cycled I do a weekly 1 gallon water change and that is it. I have co2 injection at 1 bubble per sec. I dose flourish and flourish excel at recommended doses. That's about it.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Neowind712 said:


> I do not feed as I did not have any fish. I believe the BGA hitch hiked in on a huge ball of Java moss then exploded in my tank as it was cycling. Now that the tank has cycled I do a weekly 1 gallon water change and that is it. I have co2 injection at 1 bubble per sec. I dose flourish and flourish excel at recommended doses. That's about it.


If it doesn't have fish, what provided the source of ammonia for the cycle to occur? Did you dose with ammonia?


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

Just to revisit the UV sterilizer idea --not necessarily for this application, but for reference-- you can drop in a self-contained, submersible UV sterilizer. They work great and do not require canister filters.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

BigL_RIP said:


> Just to revisit the UV sterilizer idea --not necessarily for this application, but for reference-- you can drop in a self-contained, submersible UV sterilizer. They work great and do not require canister filters.


+1, I have a submersible one and it works great!

also to the OP, your w/c schedule sounds good to me.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> If it doesn't have fish, what provided the source of ammonia for the cycle to occur? Did you dose with ammonia?


2 cherry shrimp and algae pellets

Also I use Prime for all water added to tank. I also used Stability for the first week of the tanks existence.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

smell the prime and tell us if that is the smell that you are experiencing, prime has a sulfur smell


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> smell the prime and tell us if that is the smell that you are experiencing, prime has a sulfur smell


No not the prime for sure. I pulled the java moss out and the smell is coming from it for sure. It is also covered in BGA!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

its weird how bad that stuff smells, but its such an earthy musky smell. one thing some people say is to add fast growing plants like elodea to battle bga.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's crazy how fast it took over my entire tank. I will post a before and after picture.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just checked the tank after 24 hours of using Green Algae Remover and no change. It says I can use again in 48 hours if needed then 1 week later if needed.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

My heavily planted 75g never had any smell there were to many plants to vacuum the substrate Floramax ,when I tore down the tank (now my water storage) the substrate had a horrible smell to it.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

48 hours after and I see some improvement. I am not sure if I should dose again since it says 48 hours later you can use again if needed.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

ok, most algae removers wont do anything for BGA, I guess we forgot to explain BGA stands for blue-green algae but it is not actually an algae it is a cyanobacteria. so if you are treating with algae remover its not going to touch the BGA. that's why people suggested ethromycin because it is an anti bacteria medication.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

This product is made by ultra life and is specifically for blue-green algae. I went ahead and dosed again. I left mum purigen in tank first time but this time I removed it.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

good deal, hope it works. im done with advice, keep dumping in chemicals.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can happily report the smell is gone (the java moss gone also). The BGA is dying off nicely also with just a bit left. Thank you to everyone for your help on this!


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

You can buy Erythromycin anywhere, API makes it and is usually even found at Wal Mart. I had the same problem and had Discus so I cut the does in half for a 90 gallon and it worked within a day or so and never came back. Check your photo period also mine was a little too long and that led to the bloom.


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

I run my LED 8 hours a day. Is that normal?


----------

